# Tim Thomas and Kenyon Martin boxing match



## radronOmega

http://www.rockymountainnews.com/drmn/nuggets/article/0,1299,DRMN_20_3233397,00.html 

Quote: 
THOMAS CHALLENGES MARTIN: Martin, then with New Jersey, and New York forward Tim Thomas got into a verbal war during last season's playoffs. During media day Monday, Thomas challenged Martin to a boxing match. 

"Let's do it in the ring so everybody can see it," Thomas said. "Enough talk. I'm not looking forward to fighting Kenyon on the court, throw one punch, the rest of the teammates are around. I'm looking forward to somebody promoting it, gloves on." 

Thomas was lost for the playoffs in Game 1 after a hard hit by Nets center Jason Collins and soon he and Martin got into a verbal war. But Martin had little to say Tuesday. 

"I don't have time for games," said Martin, whose team plays Dec. 12 at New York. "That was last year, halfway across the country."


----------



## Amareca

I would watch that.


----------



## reHEATed

it would be fun to watch kmart drop TT. TT has no chance


----------



## Pan Mengtu

Seriously, what is he thinking? K-Mart should have agreed just to call his bluff. No way Thomas is serious. He'd get levelled.


----------



## NugzFan

that would be awesome.


----------



## Amareca

Boxing isn't all about strength though, you know?

A boxing fight would come down to who is preparing himself better.


----------



## Pan Mengtu

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> Boxing isn't all about strength though, you know?


Said every boxer who ever tried to go up a weight class, and then proceeded to have their careers take a downward spiral.


----------



## The True Essence

Tim has been boxing all summer, and it bothers me since i doubt hes been playing much ball.

still, when he got interviewed at the wnba game, his arm looked huge compared to the skinny crap he was last year.

hes the only picture i could fine of him:









lets get don king and set up the fight.

Kenyon reminds me of Mike Tyson. both use pure strength nowadays and both have speech impediments


----------



## Drewbs

Kenyon is a fugazi.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Tim Thomas is a retard.


----------



## RP McMurphy

Tim Thomas is quite possibly the biggest wimp ever to step on a basketball court.

Kenyon Martin wasn't even the one who injured Timothy, that was Jason Collins. Then Timothy called Martin out in the media as he sat on the bench with a boo-boo on his bottom.

Challenging someone to a boxing match you know you'll never have to fight, or calling him a fugazy, that doesn't make you a tough guy. Talk is for wimps. The real men are the ones who show up and play.

Remember what Martin did in response to Timothy's comments? He didn't say anything. He taped Timothy's picture on his jersey, as if to say "There's a playoff game tonight, Timmy. I'll be there. Are you up to the challenge?" And Timothy sat on his sore rear end and watched as the real men played basketball, and his team got swept out of the playoffs. And after that he's talking? Kenyon Martin has no need for a boxing match, he already proved that Timothy is his *****.

I laugh at the people who still think this loser is going to become a star one day. He's about as tough as Kandi Man. He's going to stand around the three-point line getting as few rebounds and playing as little defense as any big man the league has ever seen, while the real players bang in the paint. One of these days I expect him to take a hard foul, then collapse to the floor and bawl on national television.


----------



## JT

*eh mayn?*

Hey pennyhardaway, when did charles oakley say that quote? Got a link mayn?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 




Tim Thomas is freakin hilarious.


----------



## 7M3

What Kenyon should have said was, "**** this wussy boxing ****. He wants to fight me, he can meet me in the stadium parking lot after the mother****ing game."


----------



## Sánchez AF

:laugh: :laugh: 

Yeah could be great but I go With Tim Thomas K-Mart just like to talk but looks like Thomas want action:starwars:


----------



## Tersk

> Originally posted by <b>7M3</b>!
> What Kenyon should have said was, "**** this wussy boxing ****. He wants to fight me, he can meet me in the stadium parking lot after the mother****ing game."


:laugh: KMart would smack him around like a *****


----------



## RP McMurphy

> Originally posted by <b>SpeakerBoxxX</b>!
> :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> Yeah could be great but I go With Tim Thomas K-Mart just like to talk but looks like Thomas want action:starwars:


What the sam hill are you talking about? Tim Thomas sat on an *** donut talking smack to the media while his teammates were getting ready for a playoff game. K-Mart didn't say a thing. He taped Timmy's picture to his jersey and said "Come prove it on the court, if you're man enough."

We all know what happened next. K-Mart put up 36 and 13 while Timmy sat on the bench. So tell me again who's the one who talks and who's the one who wants action.

Talking smack after getting owned like Timmy did is the mark of a mama's boy.


----------



## Da Grinch

*They should do it*

they should fight and let the winner give any proceeds to charity.

i'd put my $ on timmy ,he's been taking boxing as a training regimen, realistically i doubt either of these guys have ever fought anyone their own size in a fair fight in their lives ( and sucka punching nene dont count) i'd take the guy who has learned how to fight over a psuedo tough guy who quit being so tough when the nba fined him a couple of times.


----------



## bballlife

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> Tim Thomas is quite possibly the biggest wimp ever to step on a basketball court.
> 
> Kenyon Martin wasn't even the one who injured Timothy, that was Jason Collins. Then Timothy called Martin out in the media as he sat on the bench with a boo-boo on his bottom.
> 
> Challenging someone to a boxing match you know you'll never have to fight, or calling him a fugazy, that doesn't make you a tough guy. Talk is for wimps. The real men are the ones who show up and play.
> 
> Remember what Martin did in response to Timothy's comments? He didn't say anything. He taped Timothy's picture on his jersey, as if to say "There's a playoff game tonight, Timmy. I'll be there. Are you up to the challenge?" And Timothy sat on his sore rear end and watched as the real men played basketball, and his team got swept out of the playoffs. And after that he's talking? Kenyon Martin has no need for a boxing match, he already proved that Timothy is his *****.
> 
> I laugh at the people who still think this loser is going to become a star one day. He's about as tough as Kandi Man. He's going to stand around the three-point line getting as few rebounds and playing as little defense as any big man the league has ever seen, while the real players bang in the paint. One of these days I expect him to take a hard foul, then collapse to the floor and bawl on national television.


Good post, Timmy is a cupcake and I can't believe Martin didnt accept, Boykins could knock Tim Thomas out.


----------



## NugzFan

*Re: They should do it*



> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> they should fight and let the winner give any proceeds to charity.
> 
> i'd put my $ on timmy ,he's been taking boxing as a training regimen, realistically i doubt either of these guys have ever fought anyone their own size in a fair fight in their lives ( and sucka punching nene dont count) i'd take the guy who has learned how to fight over a psuedo tough guy who quit being so tough when the nba fined him a couple of times.


kmart will have one hand tied behind his back to make it more fair...


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> 
> 
> Good post, Timmy is a cupcake and I can't believe Martin didnt accept, Boykins could knock Tim Thomas out.





Is it that hard to believe Kenyon's decision? What does he have to gain by boxing Tim Thomas? What's there to prove? I only know these two guys because they are basketball players, and I personally couldn't care less who the better boxer is. They might as well book a wrestling match for Monday Night Raw.


----------



## Da Grinch

*Re: Re: They should do it*



> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> kmart will have one hand tied behind his back to make it more fair...


if thats so why doesn't he fight him?

kenyon the tough guy doesn't quite make it with me since the only "tough" things he has ever done aren't tough at all.

cheap shotting t-mac
cheap shotting nene 
yelling after dunks.

whether they fight or not it makes no difference , but no nba player fears k-mart , giving him the moniker of "tough guy" when he has done nothing tough means nothing to me.

to me its somewhat unfair that timmy has been taking boxing , so if they fought(in a ring) it should be an easy win for him , not because he is so much tougher but because when they fight he'll actually know what he is doing , no one can say whether or not kenyon can fight or not, so him beating up a slightly bigger man who should know how to fight is alil' on unbelievable side for me.


----------



## NugzFan

*Re: Re: Re: They should do it*



> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> 
> 
> if thats so why doesn't he fight him?


too busy caring about the nba season. lol. 

just because you can kick someones *** doesnt mean he should do it. 

duh. times 100.


----------



## Da Grinch

*Re: Re: Re: Re: They should do it*



> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> too busy caring about the nba season. lol.
> 
> just because you can kick someones *** doesnt mean he should do it.
> 
> duh. times 100.


so why is he hit nene again?

if kenyon was a pacifist i could see the line of reasoning but martin obviously isn't

what if the other guy is asking for you to try and any proceeds go to charity?


----------



## NugzFan

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: They should do it*



> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> 
> 
> so why is he hit nene again?


two intense teammates went at it in a scrimmage...



> if kenyon was a pacifist i could see the line of reasoning but martin obviously isn't
> 
> what if the other guy is asking for you to try and any proceeds go to charity?


yeah...really good idea. (not times 10000004)


----------



## Da Grinch

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: They should do it*



> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> two intense teammates went at it in a scrimmage...
> 
> 
> 
> yeah...really good idea. (not times 10000004)


all acounts of the nene vs.k-mart spat say it was a sucker punch that he turned around and without warning hit hilario in the mouth .

it seems more like the move of a coward to me , intense or not .

admit it k-mart is a punk, and he is probably scared , it wouldn't matter if fighting tim thomas would cure cancer , he wouldn't get in the ring with him .


----------



## Blazer Freak

Dude NugzFan, how old are you like 5? Something times a number. Grow up.

BFreak.


----------



## 7M3

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: They should do it*



> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> 
> 
> so why is he hit nene again?


We don't know why. All we know is that they were battling for position. 



> if kenyon was a pacifist i could see the line of reasoning but martin obviously isn't
> 
> what if the other guy is asking for you to try and any proceeds go to charity?


Kenyon Martin is a professional basketball player. 

He focuses on, and dedicates his time to, basketball. Perhaps Tim Thomas should do the same. 

The very idea of stepping into a boxing ring with a fellow NBA player I'm sure is utterly ridiculous to him. Again, that it _isn't_ to Thomas speaks a lot of them, both as players and as people.


----------



## cpawfan

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: They should do it*



> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> 
> 
> <b>all</b> acounts of the nene vs.k-mart spat say it was a sucker punch that he turned around and without warning hit hilario in the mouth .
> 
> it seems more like the move of a coward to me , intense or not .
> 
> admit it k-mart is a punk, and he is probably scared , it wouldn't matter if fighting tim thomas would cure cancer , he wouldn't get in the ring with him .


You need to read something other than PV and the Post. That was the only account to say sucker punch.

Also, look at reality, David Stern would never let something like this happen.


----------



## 7M3

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: They should do it*



> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> 
> 
> all acounts of the nene vs.k-mart spat say it was a sucker punch that he turned around and without warning hit hilario in the mouth .


Neither of us are in any position to comment, as we did not witness the altercation, nor has any publication given any specifics.



> it seems more like the move of a coward to me , intense or not .
> 
> admit it k-mart is a punk, and he is probably scared , it wouldn't matter if fighting tim thomas would cure cancer , he wouldn't get in the ring with him .


You're certainly allotted your own opinion.

Although I find it peculiar that the only reason you can think of for Kenyon Martin to turn down an offer to step into a boxing ring with Tim Thomas, just before the start of training camp, is fear.


----------



## bballlife

Both of these guys need a good beatin imo. 

That whole fiasco though back in the playoffs between the 2 was hilarious. Martin really made him look bad by what he said in a few interviews. I know Tim is still pissed from that.


----------



## sweet_constipation

LOL @ people taking up for Martin who is just as ***** as TT.
Both of these guys should forget about boxing and step in a Pride ring and go all out, eventually shutting up the other.
:yes:


----------



## cpawfan

> Originally posted by <b>sweet_constipation</b>!
> LOL @ people taking up for Martin who is just as ***** as TT.
> Both of these guys should forget about boxing and step in a Pride ring and go all out, eventually shutting up the other.
> :yes:


Lets see. On one hand you have TT that represents everything wrong with the NBA. Tons of God given talent and jumped to the NBA after 1 year in college, yet he hasn't improved much and every year has people saying that this will be the year that TT breaks out and lives up to his potential.

On the other hand Kenyon was a borderline top 100 prospect out of high school and spent 4 years working his behind off to become the NPOY and a #1 draft pick. As someone that saw him play his freshman year, it is amazing to see him talked about as one of the top 10 players at the deepest position in the NBA. 

Sure Kenyon has a temper, but he also has gotten better (obviously not perfect) at controlling it. TT doesn't have a temper, heck he barely has a heart.


----------



## KrispyKreme23

Tim Thomas is an idiot. This guy boxes all summer and probably forgot how to play basketball. Congratulations on having this ****** on your roster, Knicks fans. I hope he starts a fight next time they play and K-Mart knocks him out with one punch in self defense. Keith Van Horn is gonna drop 50 on Tim Thomas next time they meet too. :greatjob:


----------



## Da Grinch

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: They should do it*



> Originally posted by <b>cpawfan</b>!
> 
> 
> You need to read something other than PV and the Post. That was the only account to say sucker punch.
> 
> Also, look at reality, David Stern would never let something like this happen.


i am pretty sure there is nothing in the last collective bargaining agreement that prohibits them from fighting in a ring or anywhere as a matter of fact as long as its legal.

stern can do nothing.


----------



## 1 Penny

Dont really care much about them fighting but...


I really think K-Mart is a poser. He acts and talks tough, as if he was a real brawler. Its basketball, what K-Mart has is intensity and aggresiveness, people mistake that for toughness.

You can be the calm and controlled, but absolute wreck havoc when angry. Besides K-Mart isnt that big he's 6'9 with atheletic built and fast twitch leg muscles. I dont think he is even near top 10 strongest players in the league. Besides, how many fights has K-Mart been in?... that lasted more than 1-2 punches before everyone stops the fight. Real thugs act like thugs outside the court, where referees and teammates dont protect them.

Anyone can act tough on the court, since the worst thing that can happen is fists swining pass you and referees giving fines. Basketball players in general sucks in fighting, maybe except Laimbeer, Mahorn, Anthony Mason and Charles Oakley.. maybe Barkley also Now those guys actually acted like thugs on and off court, K-Mart is a cheap man's tough guy.


As you can tell... I dont like K-Mart very much.


----------



## eternal_s9o7m




----------



## Sánchez AF

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> 
> 
> What the sam hill are you talking about? Tim Thomas sat on an *** donut talking smack to the media while his teammates were getting ready for a playoff game. K-Mart didn't say a thing. He taped Timmy's picture to his jersey and said "Come prove it on the court, if you're man enough."
> 
> We all know what happened next. K-Mart put up 36 and 13 while Timmy sat on the bench. So tell me again who's the one who talks and who's the one who wants action.
> 
> Talking smack after getting owned like Timmy did is the mark of a mama's boy.


I dont care that We all know K-Mart is better players but who's better boxer ?

I want see Blood !!!!!


----------



## NugzFan

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: They should do it*



> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> 
> 
> all acounts of the nene vs.k-mart spat say it was a sucker punch that he turned around and without warning hit hilario in the mouth .


and well you are wrong. it wasnt a sucker punch. feel free to try again. 

i love when people try to act smart but cant do it.


----------



## NugzFan

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Freak</b>!
> Dude NugzFan, how old are you like 5? Something times a number. Grow up.
> 
> BFreak.


----------



## Drewbs

> Originally posted by <b>eternal_s9o7m</b>!


Jason Kidd: ...idiots...


----------



## NugzFan

> Originally posted by <b>1 Penny</b>!
> Dont really care much about them fighting but...
> 
> 
> I really think K-Mart is a poser. He acts and talks tough, as if he was a real brawler. Its basketball, what K-Mart has is intensity and aggresiveness, people mistake that for toughness.
> 
> You can be the calm and controlled, but absolute wreck havoc when angry. Besides K-Mart isnt that big he's 6'9 with atheletic built and fast twitch leg muscles. I dont think he is even near top 10 strongest players in the league. Besides, how many fights has K-Mart been in?... that lasted more than 1-2 punches before everyone stops the fight. Real thugs act like thugs outside the court, where referees and teammates dont protect them.
> 
> Anyone can act tough on the court, since the worst thing that can happen is fists swining pass you and referees giving fines. Basketball players in general sucks in fighting, maybe except Laimbeer, Mahorn, Anthony Mason and Charles Oakley.. maybe Barkley also Now those guys actually acted like thugs on and off court, K-Mart is a cheap man's tough guy.
> 
> 
> As you can tell... I dont like K-Mart very much.


you dont say!


----------



## jmk

> Originally posted by <b>1 Penny</b>!
> Dont really care much about them fighting but...
> 
> 
> I really think K-Mart is a poser. He acts and talks tough, as if he was a real brawler. Its basketball, what K-Mart has is intensity and aggresiveness, people mistake that for toughness.
> 
> You can be the calm and controlled, but absolute wreck havoc when angry. Besides K-Mart isnt that big he's 6'9 with atheletic built and fast twitch leg muscles. I dont think he is even near top 10 strongest players in the league. Besides, how many fights has K-Mart been in?... that lasted more than 1-2 punches before everyone stops the fight. Real thugs act like thugs outside the court, where referees and teammates dont protect them.
> 
> Anyone can act tough on the court, since the worst thing that can happen is fists swining pass you and referees giving fines. Basketball players in general sucks in fighting, maybe except Laimbeer, Mahorn, Anthony Mason and Charles Oakley.. maybe Barkley also Now those guys actually acted like thugs on and off court, K-Mart is a cheap man's tough guy.
> 
> 
> As you can tell... I dont like K-Mart very much.


Did I miss something? Did Kenyon grow up in a gated community and someone didn't inform me? It is a known fact that Martin grew up in very tough neighborhoods, both in Michigan and Texas. As a child, he was constantly teased for his then prevelant stuttering problem. He fought threw it, and look where he is now. 

I don't know much about you, but from what your post says, I would bet everything I had that Kenyon is tougher than you could even fathom to be.


----------



## RP McMurphy

> Originally posted by <b>jmk</b>!
> 
> 
> Did I miss something? Did Kenyon grow up in a gated community and someone didn't inform me? It is a known fact that Martin grew up in very tough neighborhoods, both in Michigan and Texas. As a child, he was constantly teased for his then prevelant stuttering problem. He fought threw it, and look where he is now.
> 
> I don't know much about you, but from what your post says, I would bet everything I had that Kenyon is tougher than you could even fathom to be.


Good post. I'm not a fan of of Kenyon Martin, because I don't like the way he showboats on the court, but I have to respect a guy who works as hard and plays as hard as he does.

To me, being a tough guy means you can make it even if you're not dealt a good hand in life. Kenyon Martin grew up in rough neighborhoods, and he wasn't born with anywhere close to the natural talent of a guy like Tim Thomas. Like someone else said, he was barely a Top 100 prospect in his class. Unlike Tim Thomas, who pissed his talent away, Martin got where he is today by working hard and playing hard. He's a very rich man because he worked his butt off. That's the American Dream.

I respect anyone with a work ethic like Kenyon Martin, and I have no respect for lazy idiots like Tim Thomas. Martin responded to this stupid challenge exactly the right way, he said "That was last year." He's moved on and spent the summer working on his game. Thomas has whined ever since, and used it as an excuse to practice boxing instead of basketball, so he can continue to be a huge disappointment.

Tim Thomas, what a loser.


----------



## Johnny Mac

Of course, if Tim Thomas is a better *boxer* than Martin, then he'll probably win a boxing match against Martin, especially if Martin comes too aggressive like I picture he would, he'd get taken down pretty quick. 

If both had the same boxing skills, then yes, I'd take Martin. That may not be the case though. 

With that said, who really cares.


----------



## quick

I hate both of them. They are *******s end of story.


----------



## Tersk

> Originally posted by <b>eternal_s9o7m</b>!


Ref: Alright boys, who started this fight?
Kmart/TT: It was him I swear


----------



## Tom

Tim Thomas already lost the fight...he has Kenyon on the brain.:no:


----------



## Hoopla

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> Tim Thomas is quite possibly the biggest wimp ever to step on a basketball court.
> 
> Kenyon Martin wasn't even the one who injured Timothy, that was Jason Collins. Then Timothy called Martin out in the media as he sat on the bench with a boo-boo on his bottom.
> 
> Challenging someone to a boxing match you know you'll never have to fight, or calling him a fugazy, that doesn't make you a tough guy. Talk is for wimps. The real men are the ones who show up and play.
> 
> Remember what Martin did in response to Timothy's comments? He didn't say anything. He taped Timothy's picture on his jersey, as if to say "There's a playoff game tonight, Timmy. I'll be there. Are you up to the challenge?" And Timothy sat on his sore rear end and watched as the real men played basketball, and his team got swept out of the playoffs. And after that he's talking? Kenyon Martin has no need for a boxing match, he already proved that Timothy is his *****.
> 
> I laugh at the people who still think this loser is going to become a star one day. He's about as tough as Kandi Man. He's going to stand around the three-point line getting as few rebounds and playing as little defense as any big man the league has ever seen, while the real players bang in the paint. One of these days I expect him to take a hard foul, then collapse to the floor and bawl on national television.


Kenyon, is that you??


----------

